# My Staffy



## lachie96 (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi all

My brother got a new camera and so he decided to take a test picture our little staffy "Scamp"


----------



## lachie96 (Dec 23, 2008)

if anybody else has pictures of their staffies or any other dogs feel free to post them

Lachie


----------



## Troyster (Dec 23, 2008)

i think ive posted these before but here they are again


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Dec 23, 2008)

My brothers staffies and my boxer down the beach!


----------



## craigryan (Dec 23, 2008)

*My dogs*

Here is a photo of my two girls the lighter brown and the white Bull Terrier X, tha dark staffy is my mates dog who came to stay for a few days


----------



## KaaTom (Dec 23, 2008)

Troyster said:


> i think ive posted these before but here they are again


 
That first one is gorgeous.. I love staffys


----------



## lachie96 (Dec 23, 2008)

very nice animals, i love staffies because imo they are the most loyal and friendly dog i know of


----------



## Jewly (Dec 24, 2008)

All gorgeous dogs.

I used to have a Staffy x Red Cattle dog and she was gorgeous. Unfortunately I don't have any photos of her cause my ex took them all when we split. Then he didn't look after her properly and she got out and got hit by a car and he wondered why I didn't trust him with our baby.


----------



## Ned_fisch (Dec 24, 2008)

Staffy's would have to be my favourite dogs. Beautiful animails.

This is my Staffy, Pure-bred english Staffy. Christmas day last year.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 24, 2008)

I love Staffies, well, I love all the "bully" breeds, pitbulls are at the top of my list, if trained properly, best family dogs ever.

My uncle has 2 staffies, they are gorgeous dogs, if you broke into his house and started stealing things, they wouldnt attack, actually, they would probably help you carry the stuff out! they are soooo friendly!


----------



## Gecko :) (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi,. 

Nice Dogs everyone 

Here are our Girls: 

Zoe AKA 'Little Bugger'





Angel AKA 'Lazy Bones'


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Dec 24, 2008)

my babies!! dont ya just love the big staffy smiles!!!

tyson and bella


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 24, 2008)

as a owner of a staffy THEY ARE BALL AND STICK AND FRISBEE CRAZYYYYYYYYY............he is like a pocket rocket his name is ROLY and is just a freak , he is on the go all the time BUT we love him even if he drives us mad with balls ,sticks, frisbees ,anything that can be thrown or chewd ..........


----------



## shane14 (Dec 24, 2008)

Here Thandi (tundi) my pure bred english staffy











Cheers Shane


----------



## buck (Dec 24, 2008)

This is Tyson


----------



## Ewan (Dec 24, 2008)

All you staffy owners..... I am so jealous. They are such a beautiful breed in everyway and I can't wait for the day I get one. Tell me something are they suitable as a backyard dog in medium density housing? I have a secure medium sized back yard and avenues to give them as much excerise as they can handle.


----------



## Vixen (Dec 24, 2008)

Ewan said:


> All you staffy owners..... I am so jealous. They are such a beautiful breed in everyway and I can't wait for the day I get one. Tell me something are they suitable as a backyard dog in medium density housing? I have a secure medium sized back yard and avenues to give them as much excerise as they can handle.


 
Of course thats enough! Many people keep them as indoor dogs too, as long as they get plently of exercise theyll be happy as larry.


----------



## Tojo (Dec 24, 2008)

My mate 'Boss' !


----------



## Troyster (Dec 24, 2008)

the other great thing i have found with my 2 amstaffs is they rarely bark, they tend to growl alot so if you hear them barking you know something has upset them and something is around.My 2 are the best guard dogs i could possibly have asked for


----------



## Tsubakai (Dec 25, 2008)

Ewan said:


> All you staffy owners..... I am so jealous. They are such a beautiful breed in everyway and I can't wait for the day I get one. Tell me something are they suitable as a backyard dog in medium density housing? I have a secure medium sized back yard and avenues to give them as much excerise as they can handle.



Can be escape artists so make sure your backyard is truly escape-proof. The really tenacious ones can scale a 6 foot fence if they want to. Otherwise they are very suitable.


----------



## lachie96 (Dec 25, 2008)

Just a few more pics


----------



## kyle199 (Jan 2, 2009)

awww best breeds ever! 
i have a female english one and now have a lil tan amstaff male i love them soo much
i would post a pic of them both but i cant get them to work lol
some one wanna post them for me 2 share with everyone


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Jan 2, 2009)

here's my rotti girl jaida, about 10 weeks old now. her friend jet in the 3rd photo is 4 weeks older than her.


----------



## conrod (Jan 2, 2009)

i'l try and post my girl Tai


----------



## lozza_rae (Jan 2, 2009)

This is my doggy, Jack Nibbles, a few months ago in the cute puppy stage.
He's the first dog I've ever had, and he's great, not so cute now, more of a boof-head but i love him.
The first photo is his first time meeting my cockatoo Ava and my cat Arkie, both were bigger than him.


----------



## amy5189 (Jan 2, 2009)

PUPPIES! aw man, rotti puppies are the cutest! well, all puppies are cute. I wish i could get another puppy.... :cry: here is a cheeky pic of my kelpie girl, Binka.


----------



## gravitation (Jan 2, 2009)

amy5189 said:


> PUPPIES! aw man, rotti puppies are the cutest! well, all puppies are cute. I wish i could get another puppy.... :cry: here is a cheeky pic of my kelpie girl, Binka.



Cute pup, how old is it?


----------



## dottyback (Jan 2, 2009)

puppies are cute little devils!

This is Spencer, he is a Bernese Moutain dog.


----------



## kyle199 (Jan 3, 2009)

ok so here is my 2 staffys 1st my my english girl - chevy
and second is my amstaff pup - link


----------



## m_beardie (Jan 3, 2009)

here's my staffy. his name is Buddha! he lovesss bones!


----------



## monkeyboy (Jan 3, 2009)

One of my boys, Jet. Terrible shot but all I have on this comp.


----------



## Kristy86 (Jan 3, 2009)

here a few of my staffy, coco. the first is her and her frisbie, and yes they are completely frisbie, stick, ball mad!! the second, when she was a wee bit smaller and cuter!! and last the three trouble makers together, the large spotty one is a staffy X cattle, coco in the middle and the kelpie comming in at the end! the little staffy got out today, pushed through the front gate while we were building a room under the house, doesn't like the sound of the electric saw or nail gun, took me over an hour to track her down, scared the ******** out of me!!


----------



## bundysnake (Jan 7, 2009)

Here is a few pics of my 6 month old Blue/Fawn American staff x Englis Staff, _*Bundy!!!!

*_


----------



## bump73 (Jan 7, 2009)

This is my girlfriends christmas present Cooper, he's a jack russell cross and is a little terror:evil: He loves playing tug of war with my brothers boxer cross...

Ben


----------



## paleoherp (Jan 10, 2009)

Here is a couple of updated pics of our English staffie 'Rocky' some of you may remember him from the puppy pic thread, he is now 5 months old and darkening up very nicely.


----------



## misssullivan (Jan 10, 2009)

mine is a bitsa named jess. i rekon she has some staffy in her along with the blue and red heeler and evrything else!!


----------



## shane14 (Jan 10, 2009)

VixenBabe said:


> Of course thats enough! Many people keep them as indoor dogs too, as long as they get plently of exercise theyll be happy as larry.



If they dont get exercise they can end up like my girl LOLZ


----------



## ad (Jan 12, 2009)

Here is a pic of our little blue staffy, Rosie,
Gozz on this site bred her, and I couldn't recommend him higher for dealing with, 
Cheers
Adam


----------



## Dave (Jan 12, 2009)

wow! that is such a cute dog ad :lol: 



ad said:


> Here is a pic of our little blue staffy, Rosie,
> Gozz on this site bred her, and I couldn't recommend him higher for dealing with,
> Cheers
> Adam


----------



## josho (Jan 12, 2009)

my pup she just turned 1


----------



## inthegrass (Jan 12, 2009)

my new pup he is bullarab x bullmastiff he was at the vet the other for his shots, he was15kg at 16 weeks


http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=75612&stc=1&d=1231748705


----------



## gozz (Jan 12, 2009)

heres Rosies sister Ruby
Ad shes lookin great 
cheers


----------



## Brigsy (Jan 12, 2009)

inthegrass said:


> my new pup he is bullarab x bullmastiff he was at the vet the other for his shots, he was15kg at 16 weeks
> 
> 
> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=75612&stc=1&d=1231748705


 

He will be as big as his dad in no time:shock::shock: Good luck!


----------



## benashki (Jan 12, 2009)

Not trying to be nit picky,but theres no such thing as English Staffy.
We have APBTs,American Staffies,and Staffordshire bull terriers

I have a Blue staffy,a staffy x amstaffy,and a staffy x everything.. i also do rescue for these breeds and mixes of them.

One i rehomed recently to a lovely member of this forum!! 






Indie 





Lewis

hmmm cant find a Sage (cross bred) piccie ...Better upload some more to PB


----------



## AnthonyJ (Jan 12, 2009)

This is my dog Taj, hes a purebred labrador and is about 8 months old.


----------



## gozz (Jan 12, 2009)

benashki said:


> Not trying to be nit picky,but theres no such thing as English Staffy.
> We have APBTs,American Staffies,and Staffordshire bull terriers
> 
> I have a Blue staffy,a staffy x amstaffy,and a staffy x everything.. i also do rescue for these breeds and mixes of them.
> ...


 No such thing as an english staffy please explain ?


----------



## Dave (Jan 12, 2009)

one day I'll own a english mastiff or neo mastiff


----------



## gravitation (Jan 12, 2009)

gozz said:


> No such thing as an english staffy please explain ?



Haha yeah, you know a staffordshire bull terrier is an ENGLISH staffordshire bull terrier, that's where they originate from.. staffordshire in england?

American staffy's are a mixed breed of both pits and staffy's.
You must be confused.


----------



## gozz (Jan 12, 2009)

captainpantspie said:


> Haha yeah, you know a staffordshire bull terrier is an ENGLISH staffordshire bull terrier, that's where they originate from.. staffordshire in england?
> 
> American staffy's are a mixed breed of both pits and staffy's.
> You must be confused.


 Correct i have been breding dogs from when i was 13 years old from greyhounds to jack russels to pittys jeep lines, sorrells etc, my uncles dad R.I.P, when he was 90 years old going back 15 years ago i had a convo with him in regards to the staffys as he was from Staffordshire and he can remember the miners when he was young, carrying staffys around under there arms and there lunch box in the other. This was around 1920s True english staffys should only reach the weight of 17 kgs today people try to breed big. Cheers


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Jan 12, 2009)

inthegrass said:


> my new pup he is bullarab x bullmastiff he was at the vet the other for his shots, he was15kg at 16 weeks



thats a good sized pup, hoping jaida gets about 14-15kg by 16 weeks. currently she is 9.5kg at 11 weeks, putting on a kilo a week.


----------



## Brigsy (Jan 12, 2009)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> thats a good sized pup, hoping jaida gets about 14-15kg by 16 weeks. currently she is 9.5kg at 11 weeks, putting on a kilo a week.


 

His dad weighs in at well over 70 so he got some growin to do


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Jan 12, 2009)

Brigsy said:


> His dad weighs in at well over 70 so he got some growin to do


----------



## gozz (Jan 12, 2009)

whiteyluvsrum said:


>


Thats one big dog wooo


----------



## benashki (Jan 17, 2009)

sorry kids.. NO SUCH THING as a breed called ENGLISH staffy..

I dnt know much about other things, but ive been with staffords since i was 12,and owned them and rescued them for 20 years...

There aint no such breed as an English staffy!! The Staffordshire bull terrier AKA ,SBT's are incorrectly referrered to as an english staffy by some..


----------



## benashki (Jan 17, 2009)

me finks some may wish to withhold comments until they research fact,....sheesh


----------



## Miss B (Jan 19, 2009)

benashki said:


> sorry kids.. NO SUCH THING as a breed called ENGLISH staffy..



Agree. There is no such breed as 'English Staffy'. 

The CORRECT name for the breed (as per the Australian National Kennel Club) is '*STAFFORDSHIRE BULL TERRIER*'. See HERE.

To recap for those who seem a bit confused:

*Staffy* is a nickname used to describe the *Staffordshire Bull Terrier*.
*Amstaff* is a nickname used to describe the *American Staffordshire Terrier*.

Here are the two breeds as listed on the ANKC website:








'*English Staffy*' is an _incorrect_ term.

Pit bulls are not a recognised breed in Australia.



captainpantspie said:


> Haha yeah, you know a staffordshire bull terrier is an ENGLISH staffordshire bull terrier, that's where they originate from.. staffordshire in england?



For someone who professes to be so knowledgeable about dogs, you seem a bit confused.

Regardless of where they were developed, the correct name for a Staffy is '*STAFFORDSHIRE BULL TERRIER*'. There is no 'English' in that name.



captainpantspie said:


> American staffy's are a mixed breed of both pits and staffy's.
> You must be confused.



Amstaff's are a mixed breed? Regardless of how they were developed, I think you'll find that they are an ANKC recognised pure breed dog (the link is HERE). Methinks you need to do some research :shock:


----------



## Troyster (Jan 20, 2009)

Amstaff's are a mixed breed? Regardless of how they were developed, I think you'll find that they are an ANKC recognised pure breed dog (the link is HERE). Methinks you need to do some research :shock:[/quote]



Yes Amstaffs are bred from numerous breeds of dog and refined into what they are today.h
However that is how all breeds originated,people took useful traits from different dogs and bred them together to produce a dog that had certain strengths or skills to suit the task they were required for


----------



## Miss B (Jan 20, 2009)

Troyster said:


> Yes Amstaffs are bred from numerous breeds of dog and refined into what they are today.h
> However that is how all breeds originated,people took useful traits from different dogs and bred them together to produce a dog that had certain strengths or skills to suit the task they were required for



Yes I understand that and I agree.

But captainpantspie described the Amstaff as a 'mixed breed', which they are not.

They are a recognised pure breed dog.

Bull Arabs, on the other hand, are what I would describe as a 'mixed breed'.


----------

